
Google-styleguide  - yters
http://code.google.com/p/google-styleguide/
======
tetha
Hm, while the python style guide is interesting and contains good advices, I
am missing a reference to PEP8.

~~~
ciupicri
Speaking of PEP8, I find it strange that the guide mentions "Indent your code
blocks with 4 spaces.". AFAIK Google used 2 spaces for indentation.

~~~
btn
They use 2 spaces for C++ and ObjC, 4 spaces for Python.

~~~
ciupicri
I was talking about the previous standard. Here's a proof:
[http://code.google.com/p/soc/wiki/PythonStyleGuide#Indentati...](http://code.google.com/p/soc/wiki/PythonStyleGuide#Indentation).
It says:

 _Note that this differs from PEP8 and instead follows the original Google
Python Style guide from which this style guide originated._

 _Indent your code blocks with 2 spaces._

------
raphar
And the java style guide?!?! Google has invested a lot in java projects, I
don't think they don't care about the style there. Strange...

~~~
frognibble
Perhaps there's no reason for a Google specific Java style guide because the
Java style guide from Sun is pretty good.

~~~
litewulf
There is a Google-specific guide. Its mostly of the form "go read the Sun
style guide", with some specific clarifications of things the Sun style guide
is quiet on.

------
acg
The C++ guide interestingly recommends not using a number of language features
(exceptions for instance) and advises a more standard-like approach on
Windows. I wonder what seasoned windows programmers make of it [http://google-
styleguide.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/cppguide.x...](http://google-
styleguide.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/cppguide.xml#Windows_Code)

~~~
coliveira
I was reading that the worst problem of C++ is to decide what 10% of the
language to use in your project. Google is trying to do this to avoid such
conflicts.

------
ciupicri
Too bad there's no .vimrc :-)

~~~
leif
they have one; I might have it around somewhere but it's probably missing a
lot

